# Pokémon? Is it evil?



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

This is one you'll ALL love.

Now I am pretty sure that you lot have heard (or rather read) the continuing controversy about Pok?mon. More so how its 'evil' and just a game filled with 'evil' messages to try and teach kids bad things.

Heres just one guy saying about it being 'evil':
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHrExOM-ww

I remember seeing a video highlighting several 'hidden nazi symbols' ingame. I can't find it and I watched it a few years back so yea.
Well, It showed mainly the game tiles, in Pok?mon....Leaf green / Fire red. The way they're put together shows Nazi Swastika (This is a basic tile pattern which happens in LOADS of games and isn't really a Swastika, just pure fluke).
And things like how the Kanto region  is a Nazi swastika: (Now enter my fantastic paint skills)







((Credit to Extremepackman/gale for making it, I kinda just trashed it))

Lets add one more thing to the mix.
One American priest made a sermon on Pok?mon, this entailed that it was originally about a boy 'asking for gum' from his parents, they refused bluntly so he 'summoned' evil monsters called (Lets guess here huh?) a Pok?mon. This killed his parents allowing him free reign of the household. 

Personally? I think its just idiots getting all mad because Pok?mon is becoming such a big craze and so popular among children and adults they feel they must try and shoot it down by any means neccesary. It's just overblown nonsense, a few kids miss church because they would much rather defeat the Elite 4 and SUDDENLY their cultists being secretly brainwashed by evil Japanese overlords which want to resurrect the 3rd Reich and take over the world, or something like that. 


Discuss:
Pok?mon, Is it good or is it indeed 'evil'?
Games which have found themselves hitting such contreversy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 31, 2011)

Old'd. But it's just a game. It's not Satanic.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Old'd. But it's just a game. It's not Satanic.


 
Can't HELP but laugh at Evangelicists (dunno if I spelt that right).
I see the point about the TGC causing problems. But thats the only point he has really.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 31, 2011)

Kids would still shoot each other with or without video games and or Pok?mon Cards.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Kids would still shoot each other with or without video games and or Pok?mon Cards.


 
True. Very True.
But it doesn't help its OVER TGC or they blame it on Video games lol. 
"I SHOT BOBBY BECAUSE THEY DO IT ON GTA AND I THOUGHT I COULD HIT THE RESET BUTTON ; A;"


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 1, 2011)

of course pokemon is evil, haven't you seen the news in the past decade?

jeez.  kids nowadays.


----------



## Josh (Feb 1, 2011)

Posted this before, Anyway no it isn't. But if I showed my Mum this video she'd buy into it since she's not actually watched it. Actually one time when there was a Milotic and she told me "Turn off this magical demon show", But I still watch it online so yeah.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Josh said:


> Posted this before, Anyway no it isn't. But if I showed my Mum this video she'd buy into it since she's not actually watched it. Actually one time when there was a Milotic and she told me "Turn off this magical demon show", But I still watch it online so yeah.


 
Lol wut.


----------



## Josh (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lol wut.


 
Everyones reaction when I speak to them irl, 
Anyway, What I meant is that my mum thinks that I shouldn't watch pokemon as they're magical creatures and the bible says something about that or something. But I still watch it online.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

^Satan is looking at you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> ^Satan is looking at you.


 
Bacon. You made me lol xD


----------



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> ^Satan is looking at you.


 
Oh gosh! Get it off the screen!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

^He hath many forms.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> ^He hath many forms.


 
Oh new pok?manz.
I only scanned the list last week although its been out for ages. 
I am actually KINDA tempted to buy Black and white.
> o> Is it 3DS only?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Oh new pok?manz.
> I only scanned the list last week although its been out for ages.
> I am actually KINDA tempted to buy Black and white.
> > o> Is it 3DS only?


It won't be for 3DS.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> It won't be for 3DS.


 
Thats the best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Mino (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Personally? I think its just idiots getting all mad because Pok?mon is becoming such a big craze and so popular among children and adults they feel they must try and shoot it down by any means neccesary.


 
I don't think it's anything like that.  Some people are just batty and are very good at finding Satan in everything.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 1, 2011)

"Satin loves pokemon."

Okay dude. o_o


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I don't think it's anything like that.  Some people are just batty and are very good at finding Satan in everything.


See that flower over there? It releases toxins that make your mind become a hippy. It's a tool.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> See that flower over there? It releases toxins that make your mind become a hippy. It's a tool.


 
YOU'RE BREATHING!
DEVIL CHILD!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> YOU'RE BREATHING!
> DEVIL CHILD!


WITCHCRAFT!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> WITCHCRAFT!


 
WIZARDRY!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> WIZARDRY!


BURN HER!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> BURN HER!


 
STONE HER!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Feb 1, 2011)

Of Course Pokemon isn't evil... Except for the fact that the evil power is the American government and we must destroy it!!!
(LOL SOUTHPARK)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 1, 2011)

I was about to say, "Well then you should look at this." Then I realized you posted Pokemon Power.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

I found the poster of the video hilarious

"THIS SERMON MADE ME TEAR UP MY POK?MON TGC AND MY GAME CARTS"

Either he is REALLY ******** and has money to burn.
Or he is just a troll.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 1, 2011)

Those guys who say that are mad pricks.

No matter what religion I was, I'd never agree with those idiots.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Those guys who say that are mad pricks.
> 
> No matter what religion I was, I'd never agree with those idiots.


 
If you did Nook you'd have to quickly change your Avatar. Lol
BTW its me Sanji


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Oh new pok?manz.
> I only scanned the list last week although its been out for ages.
> I am actually KINDA tempted to buy Black and white.
> > o> Is it 3DS only?



Black and White isn't as good as HeartGold and SoulSilver.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Black and White isn't as good as HeartGold and SoulSilver.


 
Real? But the new Pok?mon...


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> If you did Nook you'd have to quickly change your Avatar. Lol
> BTW its me Sanji


 
Long time no see.

I barely even remember you anymore.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Long time no see.
> 
> I barely even remember you anymore.


 
Aye.
I've changed alot so yea.
Mentally, Maturity and physically ;D


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 1, 2011)

No, end of story.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Real? But the new Pok?mon...



I just always liked Gen2 the best, and I liked the Pokemon walking beside you. The music in Gen5 is good, and so are the graphics. But it's just my opinion that HG&SS are better on a scale of 1-10
HeartGold, SoulSilver = 10/10
Black and White 9/10

It's still a good game


----------



## ATWA (Feb 1, 2011)

people wonder why christians get made fun of. here ya go


----------



## ZombieMittens (Feb 1, 2011)

You can find anything demonic/bad in anything...even Christmas trees...which is the saddest thing I have heard yet.


----------



## Mino (Feb 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Black and White isn't as good as HeartGold and SoulSilver.


 
Pfft.  ObsidianBlack and CloudWhite are the best Pogeyman games.  They're only out in Japan, where they're already at the fifth generation remakes.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

the nazi sign in the Hoenn region? is funny, pogeyman is not evil, it makes people who enjoy it happy. Why would somebody think about saying its evil


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 2, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Pfft.  ObsidianBlack and CloudWhite are the best Pogeyman games.  They're only out in Japan, where they're already at the fifth generation remakes.


 
He has it.


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Aye.
> I've changed alot so yea.
> Mentally, Maturity and physically ;D


 
Nooks mature? He's just typing real words.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 2, 2011)

Josh said:


> Nooks mature? He's just typing real words.


 
He's talking about himself.

:T


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 2, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> He's talking about himself.
> 
> :T


 
I sure am!
NOW......
Anyone for Jelly and Icecream?


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 2, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I sure am!
> NOW......
> Anyone for Jelly and Icecream?


 
Ooh, is it a British dessert?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2011)

My god some people are stupid ****s


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 2, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:


> My god some people are stupid ****s


 
Well, excuse me.

Am I supposed to know if Jelly with Ice Cream is a British dessert or not?


----------



## amulyaa (Feb 3, 2011)

I like everything about pokemon. Pokemon games, its video gamed as well as its cards.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

amulyaa said:


> I like everything about pokemon. Pokemon games, its video gamed as well as its cards.


 I'll be praying for satan to let loose of your soul.
may the lord bless you and keep you safe from satan, as i fear his grip on your mind is great.


----------



## HumanResources (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, Pokemon is evil.  Not because it's about summoning demons or Nazism.  No, none of these traits are inherint within the games or show.
Instead it teaches kids that it's ok to hold cute fuzzy animal against their will and force them to fight each other for the person's own benefit.

...yup.

Stupidity aside, the only thing I thought the churches had a problem with was the concept of evolution, but eh... it's not that terrible.  People need to stop devoting their energy complaining about Pokemon and start freaking out about Yughiooh... That crap's bonkers! :B


----------



## Nic (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't see how the map looks like a swastika.  Have you by chanced look at a swastika?  If you haven't then I will show you.

Please do note that this is the Nazi Party swastika.






A swastika is a religious symbol in Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, etc.  It was in existence before the Nazi Party decided to use it.  So truly the swastika isn't racist unless you used the Nazi Party which is above.  The below image is a Tibet swastika.





Lets move on.

Pokemon isn't satanic.  It's just a game that kids play to trade, collect, etc.  How in the heck does it fall under the category 'Satanic'?  I seriously think this guy is mad.  He also is a idiotic guy trying to tell the whole Christian society that if your daughter, son, nephew, etc. plays this game that they are getting sucked into satanic ward.

I'll continue this tonight probably.


----------



## Josh (Feb 3, 2011)

Also, This happens in Nigerian churches. They preach any random crap that they find satanic and only care about the money and people just go to their churches for the money.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> Also, This happens in Nigerian churches. They preach any random crap that they find satanic and only care about the money and people just go to their churches for the money.


*coughromancatholicismcough*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> I don't see how the map looks like a swastika.  Have you by chanced look at a swastika?  If you haven't then I will show you.
> 
> Please do note that this is the Nazi Party swastika.
> 
> ...


 
No I mean people derive it given its the same basic shape (plus people have drawn it so it goes down at Celadon).

I DO know wtf a Nazi Swastika looks like, I spent 2 years staring at the thing during 'History of Nazi Germany' Lesson I did.
I'm just pointing out what THEY were saying. Not me.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 3, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:


> Of Course Pokemon isn't evil... Except for the fact that the evil power is the American government and we must destroy it!!!
> (LOL SOUTHPARK)


 
I see what you did there.

CHINPOKOMON!
You can'ta waitu!


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> I don't see how the map looks like a swastika.  Have you by chanced look at a swastika?  If you haven't then I will show you.
> 
> Please do note that this is the Nazi Party swastika.
> 
> ...


 y u mad tho?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 4, 2011)

> Anji: "Like that time you were convinced that Pokemon really existed and were part of an evil mind-control plot by the industrial-military complex to subvert the infant pattern-recognition reflex with junk data."
> The Doctor: "Well you have to admit, I was right about that."
> ~The Slow Empire.


Sheer proof that Pokemon is evil...Even though I like playing the games.


----------



## Mino (Feb 4, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> *coughromancatholicismcough*


 
Nigeria has more Protestants than Catholics.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 10, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Nigeria has more Protestants than Catholics.


 
And Ireland has more Catholics than Protestants. Its the world balancing it all out 8D


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> And Ireland has more Catholics than Protestants. Its the world balancing it all out 8D


 
Balancing?

And the world has more Christians and related religions/sects than any one other religion.

Or am I falsely thinking that you are implying that you are acting like everyone in this world is a Christianity-related religion.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 10, 2011)

Christianity

The belief that a cosmic Jewish Zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master, so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity because a rib-woman was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 10, 2011)

Thornton said:


> Christianity
> 
> The belief that a cosmic Jewish Zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master, so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity because a rib-woman was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree.


 
....yeah.

Lol, now it's harder to believe it, if you say it that way.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 10, 2011)

Buddhism makes the most sense IMO.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Balancing?
> 
> And the world has more Christians and related religions/sects than any one other religion.
> 
> Or am I falsely thinking that you are implying that you are acting like everyone in this world is a Christianity-related religion.


 
He was obviously only talking about Christians, not saying that everyone in the world is Christian.

@Thorton; Every religion can be seen as silly because of the crazy supernatural elements in them. That's why I'm a member of the Church of Scientology BD


----------



## Thornton (Feb 10, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> He was obviously only talking about Christians, not saying that everyone in the world is Christian.
> 
> @Thorton; Every religion can be seen as silly because of the crazy supernatural elements in them. That's why I'm a member of the Church of Scientology BD



Scientology? Do you even know what Scientology is? It has nothing to do with Science by the way.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 10, 2011)

Thornton said:


> Buddhism makes the most sense IMO.


 
I'm a Buddhist myself.

:>


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thornton said:


> Scientology? Do you even know what Scientology is? It has nothing to do with Science by the way.


 
It was a joke my friend. You see I was playing on the fact that most religions make much more sense than Scientology, yet I was calling them crazy, and saying Scientology made perfect sense. I'm sorry if my humor doesn't travel across the internet, I was hoping the smiley would give it away though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 11, 2011)

GUYS.
STOP SUCCUMBING TO THE SATAN THAT IS INSIDE OF YOUR BODIES.
DO NOT SUBMIT YOUR OWN SELF, OR YOUR LOVED ONES TO THE QUINTESSENTIAL EVIL THAT IS POKEMON.
IT'S SUBLIMINAL MESSAGING IS A MASS PRODUCED UNDERGROUND SCHEME CONCOCTED BY JAPAN'S OWN NINTENDO, WHO HAS ALREADY MADE THEIR FLAGSHIP SERIES OF SUPER MARIO INTO A HOMOEROTIC FANTASY IN ORDER TO UNDERMINE OUR COUNTRY OVER THE SPAN OF DECADES.

GOD BLESS, THANKS FOR READING


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> GUYS.
> STOP SUCCUMBING TO THE SATAN THAT IS INSIDE OF YOUR BODIES.
> DO NOT SUBMIT YOUR OWN SELF, OR YOUR LOVED ONES TO THE QUINTESSENTIAL EVIL THAT IS POKEMON.
> IT'S SUBLIMINAL MESSAGING IS A MASS PRODUCED UNDERGROUND SCHEME CONCOCTED BY JAPAN'S OWN NINTENDO, WHO HAS ALREADY MADE THEIR FLAGSHIP SERIES OF SUPER MARIO INTO A HOMOEROTIC FANTASY IN ORDER TO UNDERMINE OUR COUNTRY OVER THE SPAN OF DECADES.
> ...


 
AND DO NOT FORGET, IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE THAT MEANS THAT YOU ARE EVIL

AND UNGODLY


----------

